# Closed Beaches/Piers



## dbaugus (Oct 4, 2019)

As far as I know, all NC beaches are closed and that means piers are closed too. Does anyone know of a pier that is still open to the public? I'd be open to traveling to Virginia or South Carolina too if there are piers open.


----------



## Matt Bizarro (Jan 26, 2016)

Saw a news story a few days ago that Oak Island, NC was still open but that may have changed.


----------



## abass105 (Jun 13, 2006)

Give Sunset Beach Pier a call.


----------



## JeepGirl (Jun 29, 2019)

dbaugus said:


> As far as I know, all NC beaches are closed and that means piers are closed too. Does anyone know of a pier that is still open to the public? I'd be open to traveling to Virginia or South Carolina too if there are piers open.


 Why are the beeches closed? Does our genius Governor think we will get this virus from the fish or salt water? Good luck on your re--election "gov"!


----------



## dbaugus (Oct 4, 2019)

Matt Bizarro said:


> Saw a news story a few days ago that Oak Island, NC was still open but that may have changed.


Oak Island is now closed to the public as of March 30.


----------



## Bigfisherman (Apr 22, 2005)

dbaugus said:


> As far as I know, all NC beaches are closed and that means piers are closed too. Does anyone know of a pier that is still open to the public? I'd be open to traveling to Virginia or South Carolina too if there are piers open.


Johnnie Mercers pier at Wrightsville still looks to be open


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

There was a recent article that goes into details about the risks of being near the water. Long read. Interesting though.
Read it _here_....then her follow up _here_.


----------



## dboyd (Apr 2, 2011)

dbaugus said:


> As far as I know, all NC beaches are closed and that means piers are closed too. Does anyone know of a pier that is still open to the public? I'd be open to traveling to Virginia or South Carolina too if there are piers open.


Virginia specifically allows fishing from beaches provided you follow social distancing.
From Executive order 55:
"
Closure of all public beaches as defined in § 10.1-705 of the Code of
Virginia for all activity, except exercising and fishing. Social distancing
requirements must be followed."


----------



## bad luck (Jul 6, 2010)

Oak Island beaches and it’s piers are closed, per the council / mayor decision.....

Caswell Beach is open, but they shut down parking lots...

Southport “beach areas” (around Yacht Basin) are open and people have been fishing there.

City/public launch ramps closed, so now the state Wildlife ramp on Fish Factory Road (still open), is busier.....


----------



## Pheno (Jun 8, 2017)

Virginia Beach Fishing Pier is open 


dbaugus said:


> As far as I know, all NC beaches are closed and that means piers are closed too. Does anyone know of a pier that is still open to the public? I'd be open to traveling to Virginia or South Carolina too if there are piers open.


----------



## Bigfisherman (Apr 22, 2005)

Johnnie Mercers Pier at Wrightsville is open


----------



## dbaugus (Oct 4, 2019)

Bigfisherman said:


> Johnnie Mercers Pier at Wrightsville is open


Thanks, I gave them a call and it seems like the police have relaxed the parking situation and you can actually park and fish. This is great! Only pier in NC still open.


----------



## dbaugus (Oct 4, 2019)

Good News! Piers are going to be reopening all over the state in the next 2 weeks. Surf City this Friday the 8th, and Bogue Inlet on the 15th just to give an update on two of my favorites.


----------

